# Romeo Y Julieta Limitada 2001 piramides?



## Guest (Feb 16, 2004)

I just got back from the Dominican Republic, where I purchased a box of Romeo Y Julieta Edicion Limitada Piramides at the cigar store in the Airport. I have been searching online and cannot find any info on these cigars, so I'm wondering if they are real or not. Everything seems to be in order, but im wondering why I cannot find anything on the web. They are 2001 Limited Edition. Thanks in advance.

Danny


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

what is the boxcode on them?


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2004)

Exactly where is the boxcode located? I'm new to the cuban cigar scene. If you are referring to the code on the bottom of the seal, it says AA-110443 in red ink. Thanks


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

on the bottom of the box


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2004)

Ahh. After looking at another box I bought, Montecristo No. 2's, i notice the stamp on that box, but the box of Romeo's does not have a stamp.


----------



## Willie (May 23, 2003)

There fake ...


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

normally people will say that the true test comes from smoking the cigars. I subscribe to the philosophy that nobody buts real cigars in fake packaging, it's too much trouble and defeats the purpose.

I would suggest boning up on some practical skills for purchasing and identifying authentic isoms before you buy anything next, just sit back and enjoy the forum here. When i first got here people were open to help me in the right direction and got me off on the right start.

I got burnt twice in the beginning very hard, almost 1000$ of BS i bought... it happens to the best of us bro


-DC


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Hey ddiablo,

Welcome to CS! A happy bunch of Gorillas here.

The R&J Pyramid LE does exist!! I'm going to try & put up a few pictures!!
BUT, as Poker would say, "I don't trust anything from the Caribbean", meaning, be very very careful when buying from there. Some places, i.e. Grand Cayman, St. Maarten (LCDH) have tobacco shops with established reputations among visiting Americans and Europeans and can be counted on as dependable. Still, I'd be very weary. Odds are the sticks may be fakes, but only your taste buds will be the ones satisfied.
PM sent.

Oh, and BTW, if it takes several posts to get all the pictures up, forgive me LLGs, I'm not very adept at electronic picture posting (need to send out a help notice).

MoTheMan


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

*More*

More


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

*and yet more*

still more


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

*. . .and finally*

FINALLY!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks for all the input, i appreciate it. Everything is identical to the pictures you posted, all except the boxcode. The cigars taste great, so i guess it really doesnt matter. Thanks again.
Danny


----------



## Kesler (Aug 30, 2003)

It does matter. It's the difference between smoking what you are paying for and smoking the possible left over short filler. There are some web sites that try to keep a list of codes, bands, seals ect. I'm sure they were good but there is a difference between the whole leaf and the mix. Enjoy.


----------



## smokemifyagotem (Mar 12, 2003)

damm those look good...!


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

I'd be suspicious. A few well noted persons (Simon Chase for example) have said RYJ Piramides were produced for certain special events / purchases, but they were never officially designated or dressed in Edicion Limitada wares.


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

In this case, Simon Chase would be wrong.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2004)

It seems as if there are two cigars that came in this box with the same dressing, except the year is 2003 rather than 2001. This leads me to believe that I got smoked on this box. The crazy thing is that I bought them in a airport cigar store in the Dominican Republic. Not the duty free, but a regular store.
Danny


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

MoTheMans cigars he has shown, are the real deal. He was nice enough to send me one to try. Iv'e smoked over 2000 ISOM's in my 7 yrs experience. I have no idea why these cigars are not shown on the Habanos sa website. There are other cigars that have been produced in small quantities for some of these mini markets around the world that you dont see on the Habanos site either. I did however hear from a friend recently that was in Dom. Rep. and said he encountered fakes at an airport shop. The bottom of the box didn't even have date or factory codes.


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

You can't see these on an official Habanos web site, because they are not official released cigars. They were going to be an EL release and then someone, somewhere changed their mind. Maybe because they were not up to the standards they thought they should be or maybe because they just decided they didn't like them in the line-up. So, some were sold to a few wholesalers as a non-official released cigar. There are so many things out there that are legit, though not official, that the anti-counterfeiting efforts of the Cuban goverment have gotta be confusing.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Matts right. Theres quite a few cigars that although are 100% legit, will not be found on the Habanos SA or any other website nor in many of the in depth books available.
A prime example: The 12/99 H. Upmann Club Epicure limited to 1000 boxes with each cigar individually serial numbered.
(yes, those are Millenium bands)


----------



## robmcd (Apr 9, 2002)

poker said:


> *Matts right. Theres quite a few cigars that although are 100% legit, will not be found on the Habanos SA or any other website nor in many of the in depth books available.
> A prime example: The 12/99 H. Upmann Club Epicure limited to 1000 boxes with each cigar individually serial numbered.
> (yes, those are Millenium bands)
> 
> *


trying to give an old guy a heart attack with that picuture? :c


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

Or coffined cigars:


----------



## robmcd (Apr 9, 2002)

:c


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

:r :r :r :r 
Oh man you just made my day with that pic....
Was exactly what I was thinkin


----------



## mcgoospot (Jan 1, 2000)

My understanding of the RyJ Piramid LE is that Habanos SA originally intended to release it as a LE until it realized that all of the LEs are supposed to be in sizes that are not in the brands regular line of cigars. Since RyJ produces a Belicosa already, they decided to produce the Robusto instead (for those that don't now, the RyJ EX#4 is not a robusto (4 7/8" x 50) but is a Hermoso #4 (5" x 48)).

As for the Dominican Republic, I have it from a very good source that 99% of all Cuban cigars in the DR are fake.


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

Yeah, but a belicoso is not a piramide, either. So, the logic does not follow. But, the fact remains, there are legit EL RyJ piramides/torpedos out there. Just not "official".


----------



## sirwinston (Jan 1, 2000)

I've heard the real ones ain't a bad smoke!


----------



## MattK (Jan 2, 2004)

Some guy at work gave me a cigar today.

He said a friend of his "Just got back from the Dominican Republic, and picked up a box of these at the airport" 

This is one oddly shaped "Churchill"


----------



## sirwinston (Jan 1, 2000)

But did you have the heart to tell him?:r


----------



## MattK (Jan 2, 2004)

No


----------



## sirwinston (Jan 1, 2000)

Maybe someday you could show him the difference. If you show him the detail in a real band and so forth he might not take offense. But I'd wait about a year.


----------



## smokeymo (Jan 1, 2000)

Just back from the Island and can confirm that Partagas LCDH was selling Romeo piramides (not LE)

The Romeo shop was selling Hoyo Particulares not in LE maduro.

Club Havana had various humidors containing 85th anniversary banded Robaina cigars.

Siglo VI tubed singles and 3 packs are in production now and should be available in 8 weeks approx.

Best.

SmokeyMo


----------



## jimmy (May 1, 2003)

mattk-
:r that's pretty funny. i love guys like that. at least the are being thoughtful.

but i would have to say that smoke could very well be a churchill in whatever world you live in that 8=9, 10=11, 12=13, etc...

 
jimmy


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

Matt

I have some of these as well. I didn't mean to imply that they were illegitimate in terms of Cuban origin. I meant what was stated, they were not officially released as LE or ELs (eventhough I have some that bear the EL/LE bands as well). 

Mcgoo has it right to a certain extent. The ELs have been released in dimensions that do not exist in a marquees standard production. If you can agree with that assessment then doesn't that put a big dent in your theory? Consider what Mitchell posted seeing for sale at the LCDH. Romeo Piramides (NON) LE. If accurate, wouldn't that conflict with the whole LE/EL structure? ELs and standard production Romeo Piramides? IMHO Simon was dead on all along.


----------



## MattK (Jan 2, 2004)

jimmy said:


> *but i would have to say that smoke could very well be a churchill in whatever world you live in that 8=9, 10=11, 12=13, etc...
> 
> 
> jimmy *


Haa hahhah... Didn't think anyone even noticed the text. Hahah hahah.... Lets see. its more along the lines of..

Data in column 8 = data in column 9, etc......

Good eyes jimmy


----------

